# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Быстрый и резкий: Super PLS монитор с 3.6 миллионами пикселей от компании AOC

## Labs

Специалисты в сфере мониторов компании AOC представляют совершенно новый 27″ (68.6 см) Super PLS монитор. С WQHD разрешением 2560 x 1440 пикселей, эта современная модель AOC Professional Line со светодиодной подсветкой может похвастаться чрезвычайно чёткими изображениями, которые по достоинству оценят как требовательные домашние пользователи, так и профессионалы. Монитор q2770Pqu необычайно удобен в использовании, благодаря нескольким разъёмам, эргономичности и наличию других практичных функций.

*Невероятная чёткость изображений*

Откройте для себя новый уровень резкости с монитором q2770Pqu, который гарантирует вам более 3.6 миллионов пикселей, что почти вдвое больше, чем у обычных моделей Full HD. В мониторе q2770Pqu применяется современная панель Super PLS и поддерживается высочайшее разрешение WQHD (Wide Quad High Definition) на большом 27″ (68.6 см) экране. Благодаря времени отклика всего в 5 мс на мониторе приятно работать с планами, таблицами, фотографиями и видео. Даже игры отличаются чёткостью и яркостью невиданной ранее. Super PLS (Plane-to-Line Switching) - это технология дисплеев с особенно высокой яркостью и широкими углами обзора.  С первоклассным монитором  q2770Pqu вы насладитесь стабильностью цветов и углами обзора до 178° (вертикальные и горизонтальные) и яркостью до 300 кд/м², что подходит для использования в помещениях с интенсивным рассеянным светом.

*Отличное оснащение и эргономичность*

Компания AOC оснастила модель q2770Pqu множеством разъёмов для максимального удобства пользователей. PLS модель получает сигналы через VGA, DVI-D и HDMI разъёмы, а также использует DisplayPort. Динамики и встроенный USB-концентратор делают монитор q2770Pqu отличным вариантом для различных областей применения. В монитор также включены четыре разъёма, соответствующих стандартам USB 2.0 и 3.0, которые позволяют подключать флеш-накопители, цифровые камеры и множество других USB гаджетов. Вы также по достоинству оцените максимальную эргономичность, благодаря возможности регулировки монитора по высоте на 130 мм, а также изменения наклона, поворота и вращения (перевод в вертикальный формат). Данные функции позволяют комфортно работать с большими таблицами, документами и редактировать фотографии.

*Устойчивость*

Несмотря на высокое разрешение, модель q2770Pqu соответствует требованиям сертификатов защиты окружающей среды EPEAT Silver, TCO 6.0 и Energy Star 6.0. Благодаря использованию светодиодной подсветки, потребление электроэнергии не превышает 29 Вт, что является умеренным показателем для 27-дюймового монитора. Данный монитор также обладает рядом практических программных обеспечений: утилита “e-Saver” и режим “Eco Mode” дополнительно помогают снизить энергозатраты. 

Как и на все мониторы, компания AOC предлагает 3-летнюю гарантию для WQHD-моделей. Рекомендованная розничная цена в Беларуси на q2770Pqu составляет 7 090 000 белорусских рублей.

----------

